# Balenciaga bag has arrived!.....



## littleliverbird (Dec 17, 2005)

.......BUT i am sending it back.

It is stunning, really gorgeous and just as i expected it to be. It's just that it is a bit bigger than i need and even with all my usual junk i haul about with me it still looks really empty. I am doing a straight swap for the original smaller version. It shaves 2 inches from the sides and 2 inches from the height, but it will be big enough for my stuff. I cant wait for it to come! :icon_lol:

Oh, and i have ordered it in RED! :icon_redf

Of course i will post pics as soon as i get it. xx


----------



## karrieann (Dec 17, 2005)

yay! I'm glad to hear you are going with the red one! :clap

I'm not hip on the giant bag look either. Seems like a lot of them are just too darn big.

Can't wait to see you hot new bag when you get it!!


----------



## Marisol (Dec 17, 2005)

That's awesome. Glad that you got it in red.

I too bought one... a knockoff that feels and looks really nice. I got in copper. Loving it!


----------



## LOVECHIC (Dec 17, 2005)

*Me wanna see, too! I love big bags.:icon_love *


----------



## SweetKisses (Dec 18, 2005)

Please send the big black Balenciaga to me, hehe.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It is so very roomy, but if it too roomy, it's good you're swapping it for the lil' one, because you'll use it more. The red one is hot too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## littleliverbird (Dec 18, 2005)

I should have my red one by wednesday and i cant wait.

I am having big trouble in making myself send the black one back as it feels fabulous. It is just too big though and the shop assistant agreed, saying that i would only end up cramming more stuff in it to try and fill it up. I have specified that the replacement must be a bright red and not a dark red! :icon_bigg

Trisha -my paddington had to go back because of the slight tear on one of the handles, I sent it back because harvey nicks said they could get me a replacement but then they could only get the deep red and i did not want that one. I did contemplate getting the cream one, but decided against it. I was gutted because the paddington in red was gorgeous. :icon_smil I ended up getting a gorgeous juicy couture one in pink and chocolate brown! Is your gorgeous roxy still getting much use?!

I am very fussy with my bags (as you can probably tell!), but the balenciaga is divine. I want one in every colour! It will take me a good few months to save again for another one though. Doh! xx


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 18, 2005)

oh great your getting red! its going to look hot. post some pics, and marisol you have any pics of yours? i will love to see it:icon_love


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 18, 2005)

Cool!! post some pics if you can when you get it! Enjoy!


----------



## littleliverbird (Dec 18, 2005)

Here is a picture of the little beauty! :


----------



## KittyM (Dec 18, 2005)

WOW that bag is gorgeous!!

I am still dreaming of the Chloe paddington bag!!

Have checked ebay but t`s so popular that it`s like 20 bidders on each one of them.So expensive too.

Some of the sellers are frauders too I think, so it`s really hard to get one from there.

friend of mine will try to get me one when she goes to Shanghai!!

I have not given up!

Enjoy yours!!


----------



## littleliverbird (Dec 18, 2005)

Trisha! Why must you mock me?! The fact that you have a 35% discount makes me drool at the thought of all those luscious bags i could get! :icon_lol: The roxy is a gorgeous bag, i wil be checking out mulberrys sale in the coming weeks...... :icon_redf

I just cant bring myself to send the black city bag back. In fact, even though i have ordered the red one (drool....), i have still made no attempt to package up the black one to be sent back.......But i cant keep them both as i will have about 3p to live on until the end of january! :icon_eek: I just love the feel and the style of it (just not the size!).

Charmaine- Thank you lots for fixing my picture of the bag! :clap


----------



## Liz (Dec 19, 2005)

arghhh!!!! i'm sooooo jealous! my assistan manager has a small in a mustard yellow color. it looks so cute! but it's fake, but looks real!


----------



## littleliverbird (Dec 19, 2005)

Trisha- I have a luella giselle too, in a gorgeous apple green. You cant beat a good luella bag!

I know the chloe one you mean. I love it in the deep red.

I have had my returns code form browns (where i bought the black balenciaga) but i still cant bring myself to send it back. I have no choice though- I am broke! xx


----------



## littleliverbird (Dec 19, 2005)

Am i being a greedy madam for wanting to keep both of these beauties?!!!!

I have not got the heart to send the black one back and i am cunningly thinking of things to put in it to justify keeping it! :icon_lol:

My red one should be here tommorow-I cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Trisha- I love my luella bag, it is a timeless classic and i always get comments on mine. I think i may have a balenciaga obsession starting though, as i keep thinking of all the colours that i want! :icon_eek: :icon_chee


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 20, 2005)

i hope you make the right decision! a home is better than a bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

take a pic of the new bag when you get it!

where do they sell balenciaga here in the US? i looked on all these different websites, but no luck!


----------



## kaori (Dec 20, 2005)

Awww adurabel bag,....red so sexy,..nice for blackT Shirt match,...!!:icon_smil


----------



## littleliverbird (Dec 20, 2005)

I'M KEEPING THEM BOTH!!!! :clap

I WILL use the black medium sized one, and the red small size came today. It is quite a deep red, but it is lovely. I'm loving the tassles hanging from it!

I will post piccies soon. xx


----------



## littleliverbird (Dec 23, 2005)

Ladies, I have changed my mind AGAIN (Typical Gemini!) and i have sent the black medium sized one back. :icon_roll :icon_redf

I have kept the red one and dont ever see myself wanting to stop using it, it is GORGEOUS! The size is quite decieving as it fits my make up bag, brush, keys, phone, umbrella, and other bits and bobs in it without any fuss. That is what made me decide to send the black one back. It was a snap decision and i am glad i did it becasue it means i can either get another bag or just have a good time in the sales!!! :icon_chee

I have proudly got my cute tarina tarantino buddha bag charm hanging from my red balenciaga!

I will take some photos and try and get them on the site either tommorow or just after christmas. xx


----------



## mechelw (Dec 23, 2005)

where do you buy the "fake" versions of these bags????


----------



## littleliverbird (Dec 23, 2005)

I think ebay will probably be your best bet for a fake balenciaga. Many of the sellers list them as 'genuine' when you can blatantly tell they are not the real thing! :icon_eek: There are some good look-a-likes on there though, so it could be worth a try.

I know having the real thing is expensive, but the true quality of the means they will last a good few years, which is what I want! :icon_bigg


----------



## Liz (Dec 23, 2005)

ioffer.come has really good fakes. look for newbagsfactory on there. i know a lot of people like them. email them to see which ones they will get soon if they don't have the one you want


----------



## littleliverbird (Dec 23, 2005)

I cant put my pictures up! I have tried the directions in the 'how to' section, but it keeps saying that the file is too big. I have tried to edit the size, but dont know how to. Any ideas?????????


----------



## littleliverbird (Dec 24, 2005)

Trisha- You are a diamond! :clap Thanks for coming to the rescue. I sent 2 different piccies, but obviously i have done it wrong so i will send the original one so you can see the bag in all its glory! xx


----------



## Liz (Dec 25, 2005)

pretty!!!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 25, 2005)

thats a nice bag i told you it would look good in red hehe:icon_chee


----------

